# Why I will no longer buy from Sportsman's Guide



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Why, after over 15 years, I will not buy from Sportsmans' Guide again... and why you might want to consider not buying from them either.

About a month ago, I ordered an clothing product from Sportsmans' Guide on line. I have been ordering from them for a number of years and have had good results. On the one occasion where there was a problem, they made it right. Apparently, their corporate attitude has drastically changed.

I had received an email asking me to review the item I had ordered. The problem was that I had never received the article and did some research to find out what had gone awry. It seemed as though their software had picked up my old, Illinois address as the shipping. I called customer service to see what could be done.

The first gal was flat out rude and indicated that it was my fault that the item was misdelivered... basically calling me an idiot. I asked to speak to a supervisor and, after the usual corporate BS speak, got the same result. I escalated by calling their corporate HQ in Minnesota and after talking to an "upper management" person in customer service, named Helen, I was once again informed that it was my fault, but that she would follow up and get back to me. She did so today. Bottom line, I'm out $53.00+.

To me this seems short-sighted on the part of this company, since I have spent hundreds of dollars with them during my time as a customer, and, not only will I not purchase from them again, but I will publicly and privately urge anyone and everyone I can do likewise not purchase from them. Apparently they do not need the business and obviously don't value customer loyalty.

DON'T BUY FROM SPORTSMAN'S GUIDE!:brickwall:


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Obviously I'm not privy to all the details, but it sounds to me as if the company did their part and it was negligence on your end. I'm unaware of any online store that doesn't ask you to verify the details (including shipping address) before placing your order. If the delivered item was "lost" or other irretrievable because of your mistake, then that's square on your shoulders.

If you want to boycott them, go right on ahead, but be careful that you're representing the situation as it truly is. Based on my understanding of your situation, your message should be "Don't by from XYZ because they were rude to me". The rest is on you...


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Obviously I'm not privy to all the details, but it sounds to me as if the company did their part and it was negligence on your end. I'm unaware of any online store that doesn't ask you to verify the details (including shipping address) before placing your order. If the delivered item was "lost" or other irretrievable because of your mistake, then that's square on your shoulders.
> 
> If you want to boycott them, go right on ahead, but be careful that you're representing the situation as it truly is. Based on my understanding of your situation, your message should be "Don't by from XYZ because they were rude to me". The rest is on you...


As you stated, you are not privy to all of the details. Their software apparently did not take a change of address and defaulted to my Illinois address that I had not used for over a year. Is it possible that the mess-up is my fault? It is possible, but strangely I had ordered an number of times from them in the past year and there was no problem with delivery. Operator error on my part... well, that's what they are saying, and in no uncertain terms.
P!ss poor customer relations on their part?:gaah:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Since I have had a few issues over the past year with items being shipped to my old address due to software issues from various online merchants I can say it is 50% the company and 50% the customer. 

It is the merchant's job to make sure their software does not revert to a default address on file if it has been changed in a costumer account. 

BUT it is the customer's job to double check the information before processing the order and verifying it when they get an email confirmation from the merchant. Contacting the merchant of an issue in a timely manner before shipping. Checking the tracking info the merchant gives you to see if it is going to an old address then placing a forwarding order with the shipping company is on the customer.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

In my part of the world any vendor I purchase from will be using software that confirms my card account is the same as my address. I can jump through a few hoops if I want it sent elsewhere. I don't sign the back of my credit card for this reason. If I am not asked for photo ID to confirm I am indeed the owner I will cancel the sale. Things happen for sure.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tortminder said:


> ...Their software apparently did not take a change of address and defaulted to my Illinois address that I had not used for over a year. ..


Hind sight, if you would have deleted the old Illinois address from their online ordering process WHEN it as no longer valid then a future mistake could not have happen.

What I really don't understand is how a order was placed and was never noticed that it hadn't been received.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

tortminder said:


> <snip>About a month ago, I ordered an clothing product from Sportsmans' Guide on line. ..........I had received an email asking me to review the item I had ordered. The problem was that I had never received the article. <snip>


Am I reading your email wrong - did it take a month before you realized you had not received your order?

Maybe I'm the only micromanager here. I order something, verify all the information is correct before I check out, verify again when I receive the confirmation email, check my credit card to make sure the charge is correct, get tracking, and track until the item is in my hands.

It's unfortunate your experience with SG was less than you expected. We've never had a problem with the company and we've ordered from them for years. We've found their customer service to be pretty decent - at least it wasn't outsourced overseas. This is not to say one day something might not work as I expected with an order; however, as with any company, I would address the problem the second it occurred so it can be more easily rectified. "Angela, I have a problem and I hope you can help me resolve it. This is what happened as I see it, am I missing something?" I don't raise my voice. I can't remember a situation where I couldn't work something out with the company.

The bottom line is I have the responsibility to do my due diligence and make sure my part of the process is without error. However, If I'm unhappy with a company or their product, my solution is not to do business with them in the future.

I'm not lecturing; I'm simply stating my position on SG and how I handle ordering and complaint processes. YMMV.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have placed 4-5 orders from Sportsman's Guide and never had an issue. They have been in business a long time so they must make more customers happy than they p_ss off (which I am sure is of little solace to Tortminder). But like Country Living I micro-manage my orders until I am holding them in my hands and am happy with the product. As my current position includes purchasing authority I often have to deal with customer service reps. The trick is to remove emotion from the discussion and always make it about your NEXT purchase and not the current issue. "I sure hope we can get this resolved, otherwise I will have to remove you from the approved vendors list". One time I simply said "Get your boss and ask him to look up how much I spent at your business last year, then have him call me back if they want that money again this year". Phone rang 5 minutes later with a VERY helpful customer service manager.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

If you paid with a credit card, do a chargeback.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you are done with SG, consider:
Cabelas and in particular, the "Bargain Cave".
For outdoor gear, try http://www.steepandcheap.com
For general things including household, check out woot.com
Haven't used them in years (but haven't used SG in years either) but you can try cheaperthandirt.com


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

ZoomZoom said:


> If you are done with SG, consider:
> Cabelas and in particular, the "Bargain Cave".
> For outdoor gear, try http://www.steepandcheap.com
> For general things including household, check out woot.com
> Haven't used them in years (but haven't used SG in years either) but you can try cheaperthandirt.com


Thanks for your useful suggestions. I appreciate it.

Also, for those who might be following this, I have disputed the charge with my chargecard company and await the result.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Unless you have proof that it was their system not your error that caused the misdelivery they have ever right to expect payment. They sent the item to the address you confirmed and you are contractually obligated to pay up. The credit card won't fight that fight for you.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Needs a thread on Face book, then email one of their corp execs the link.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just remember, Cheaper Then Dirt was onea the companies that jacked their prices way up on mags an ammo after the school ordeal. I try not ta do business with em fer that reason. SG on the other hand I can't say I've ever had a bad experience with em. They've always made thins right.

Sorry yalls weren't as good.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Haven't used them in years (but haven't used SG in years either) but you can try cheaperthandirt.com





OldCootHillbilly said:


> Just remember, Cheaper Then Dirt was onea the companies that jacked their prices way up on mags an ammo after the school ordeal.


Now I remember why I don't use them anymore.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am curious if the credit card company has closed the dispute or if they are working for you to get your money back.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Just remember, Cheaper Then Dirt was onea the companies that jacked their prices way up on mags an ammo after the school ordeal. I try not ta do business with em fer that reason. SG on the other hand I can't say I've ever had a bad experience with em. They've always made thins right.
> 
> Sorry yalls weren't as good.


CTD is dead to me.

The good news it's apparently dead to a lot of other folks too.
From the CTD forum:
"The Cheaper Than Dirt catalog, Cheaper Than Dirt Guns in McKinney, as well as cheaperthandirt.com, are all owned by the same company. The store in the Fort Worth location, called Cheaper Than Dirt Outdoor Adventures, leases the name from us. They are a separate entity with different prices, products, and policies.

However, for our customers' convenience, we have a pickup window in the back of the Outdoor Adventures store in Fort Worth, TX. At this window, you can pick up any item that is in stock from warehouse "A," since that warehouse happens to reside right behind the Outdoor Adventures store. Just bring a list of the items you want, and one of our employees will run to the back and get it for you. This avoids shipping costs! Remember that only items from warehouse "A" can be purchased this way, and warehouse "A" does not currently stock firearms.

Cheaper Than Dirt Guns in McKinney is owned by the same people as the catalog and cheaperthandirt.com, but it is currently operated as a separate entity. They typically buy products direct, and handle their own issues. However, if you purchase a firearm from the catalog or the website, you can transfer it to our FFL at the McKinney retail location. Cheaper Than Dirt Outdoor Adventures in Fort Worth will NOT accept transfers from Cheaperthandirt.com."

You'll be happy to note that CTD is closing their retail store in McKinney on 6/12. :2thumb::congrat::laugh:
I think their catalog operations will continue....for a little while longer.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Grimm said:


> I am curious if the credit card company has closed the dispute or if they are working for you to get your money back.


I haven't heard back so I believe they are still working on it.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I have placed 4-5 orders from Sportsman's Guide and never had an issue. They have been in business a long time so they must make more customers happy than they p_ss off (which I am sure is of little solace to Tortminder). But like Country Living I micro-manage my orders until I am holding them in my hands and am happy with the product. As my current position includes purchasing authority I often have to deal with customer service reps. The trick is to remove emotion from the discussion and always make it about your NEXT purchase and not the current issue. "I sure hope we can get this resolved, otherwise I will have to remove you from the approved vendors list". One time I simply said "Get your boss and ask him to look up how much I spent at your business last year, then have him call me back if they want that money again this year". Phone rang 5 minutes later with a VERY helpful customer service manager.


I'm like sentry here, I track anything and everything I order from checking everything including shipping address from the time I place the order until I receive it. If I have an issue I also remind the business how MUCH I've spent in the past, how frequently I order and remind them of that and hope we can fix the issue so I can continue to do business in the future.

Sorry but if you've had good service from a business in the past, and when you've had a problem in the past they took care of it, then you really can't hold a couple of rude CS people against the company. Sorry but you should have made sure that they had the correct delivery address before finalizing the order.
Now I'm not defending sportsman's guide! I've not really bought much from them. As I've found most of their stuff to be of low quality and high priced compared to other places.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

FWIW credit card company reversed the charge. Issue resolved as far as I'm concerned. Will still take my business elsewhere.:wave:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

well at least you got your money back. That's good


----------

